
Ask HN: Is there a space for another JavaScript framework? - nenadg
With the rise of React, Vue, Angular and all of the paradigms, is there a space left for yet another JavaScript framework?
======
dvt
IMO, there's room for a paradigm shift. I've been thinking a lot about this
recently: even though these new frameworks (Anglar/React/Vue) have made
development easier in some ways, they all rely on dubious and complicated
methods to achieve relatively simple things. Often, I find myself missing
jQuery.

~~~
nenadg
jQuery was cool for DOM manipulation back in the days. Now I can't imagine
writing huge JS application using jQuery. What is your opinion about React or
Vue in particular?

------
austincheney
Always. Frameworks are just tools. Typically, when building large JavaScript
applications I prefer to avoid the unnecessary dependency nonsense. I
understand, though, there are many developer who lack the confidence to make
that choice easily.

~~~
nenadg
Can you explain 'unnecessary dependency nonsense'?

~~~
austincheney
If I can write it faster myself and end up with lower maintenance overhead
compared to the concerned dependency the concerned dependency isn't needed.
This is a major concern of framework applications that intertwine with your
logic since removing a framework from your application may mean a complete
rewrite of your application.

With production software each and every dependency you do not validate with
_your_ integration tests is a risk beyond your visibility.

I frequently hear from JavaScript developers the excuse that a popular
application is validated by the community. This is a false validation from
somebody who has never worked operations. The community is irrelevant. The
only thing that matters is the health of your application, which is something
you must take ownership of very directly.

~~~
nenadg
How do you measure 'health' of your application, if you write from the scratch
with community removed?

~~~
austincheney
Lots of validation tests. Prove your application does everything it says it
does with as many known variants as possible.

------
ix-hispana
Sure. Svelte is getting ready to "disrupt the market". It differs from the
rest in that it tries to do all the work at compile time.

